# Festplatte, welche ist besser?



## mp89 (21. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich plane mir eine neue Festplatte zuzulegen. Sie sollte mind. 400GB Speicher haben und auch preislich nicht unbedingt über 100€ kosten. 2 Modell habe ich bei einem InternetVersandhaus ausfindig machen können. Das sind folgende:

Samsung SpinPoint T133 400GB (HD400LD) (400GB)

http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/...=spinpointtseries&model_cd=HD400LD&fullspec=F

und 

Hitachi Deskstar 7K500 HDT725050VLAT80 / HDT725050KLAT80 (500GB)

http://www.hitachigst.com/tech/tech...62C0386256F4E006B2F86/$file/7K500ud_final.pdf

Momentan besitze ich eine Maxtor(120GB), die eine UATA 133 Anschluss hat. Natürlich möchte ich nicht unbedingt einen langsameren Anschluss haben und lauter als meine momentan Platte sollte die neue auch nicht sein. Sprich einfach nur besser...
Hier mal der Link zu einer ähnlichen Festplatte, da ich meine nicht mehr im Produkverzeichnis finden kann... 
http://www.seagate.com/docs/pdf/datasheet/disc/ds_dmax.pdf

Folgende Beweggründe noch weshalb ich mir hier einen Rat einhohlen will:
1. Bei Samsung stehen keine Schreib und Lese PerformanceDaten da
2. Die Samsung Platte scheint nur einen ATA 100 Anschluss zu haben... (merkt man den Unterschied zu ATA 133?)
3. Die Hitachi hält weniger Shock aus
4. Zudem scheint diese auch lauter zu sein (laut den Angabe) aber ist diese spürbar lauter?
5. Hitachi meint, dass der Systemstart mit dieser Festplatte angeblich schneller sei... die Frage ist ob diese wirklich schneller ist als die Samsung...

Tja, aus diese 5 Gründen weiß ich nicht welche ich nehmen sollte. Preislich liegen beide um 10€ auseinander... 

Danke schon mal im Vorraus für guten Rat!


----------



## AndreG (22. August 2007)

mp89 hat gesagt.:


> 1. Bei Samsung stehen keine Schreib und Lese PerformanceDaten da
> 2. Die Samsung Platte scheint nur einen ATA 100 Anschluss zu haben... (merkt man den Unterschied zu ATA 133?)
> 3. Die Hitachi hält weniger Shock aus
> 4. Zudem scheint diese auch lauter zu sein (laut den Angabe) aber ist diese spürbar lauter?
> 5. Hitachi meint, dass der Systemstart mit dieser Festplatte angeblich schneller sei... die Frage ist ob diese wirklich schneller ist als die Samsung...



1. Hier nen Test zu der Samsung und 7k500:
http://www.tomshardware.com/de/fest...al-hitachi-seagate,testberichte-237711-8.html
Ist lediglich die SATA Version von deiner Samsung die du möchtest.

2. 133 < 100  SATA wäre die schnellste Möglichkeit. Ob man es merkt, ist ne Frage was man mit den Platten machen will.

3. Also ich schmeiß meine Platten net durch die Gegend. Und du?

4. Da liegen nur 0,2 bel dazwischen, sprich im Grunde kein Unterschied.

5. Auf der Seite wurden auch Tests mit der 7k500 duchgeführt.

Bis auf die Lautstärke ist alles auf der Seite was du an Antworten möchtest


----------



## chenjung (22. August 2007)

Wenn du was gescheides willst, die Raptor! 

Western Digital würde ich empfehlen! Sicher, jetzt sagen bestimmt einige, eh, was will ein normaler User mit einer Server Platte? Seht das mal so, diese Platte ist ziemlich sicher  Kostet zwar richtig Geld, aber mit 10.000 RPM und 16 MB Cache hat man was!


----------



## fluessig (22. August 2007)

chenjung hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du was gescheides willst, die Raptor!
> 
> Western Digital würde ich empfehlen! Sicher, jetzt sagen bestimmt einige, eh, was will ein normaler User mit einer Server Platte? Seht das mal so, diese Platte ist ziemlich sicher  Kostet zwar richtig Geld, aber mit 10.000 RPM und 16 MB Cache hat man was!



Ein Tipp vom Profi. Du hast schon gelesen, dass er nicht mehr als 100 Euro ausgeben will? Achja für 99 Euro bekäm er ja die 36 GB Version - :suspekt: Nebenbei: Gibt's die Raptor noch für IDE? Bei alternate jedenfalls nicht.

Also auch wenn mp89 uns etwas im dunkeln lässt, wofür er die Platte nun braucht, mit dem Tipp ist ihm sicher nicht geholfen.

Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass ich Hitachi nicht mehr kaufe - mir sind damals 2 IBM Festplatten kaputt gegangen, damit hat sich das Thema Hitachi für mich erledigt gehabt. Ich habe derzeit 4 Samsung Platten am laufen, die sehr leise sind. Meine Western Digital hingegen ist immer wieder unangenehm hörbar bei Last.


----------



## mp89 (22. August 2007)

Naja. Die Platte sollte schon recht vielseitig sein, da ich mal dies und mal das mache, vom Arbeiten bis zum Gaming sollte sie schon reichen... vor allem aber um viele Daten zu sichern...

Ist die Zugriffszeit eigentlich wichtig? Also im Testbericht von der Samsung stand was von 15ms... auf der Herstellerseite wieder was von 8.9ms. Gleicht eine schnelle Übertragungsrate diesen Zeitverlust aus oder merkt man so was auch nicht?

Thx. schon mal für eure Tipps!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. August 2007)

Allein markenmaessig wuerde ich hier die Hitachi bevorzugen. Warum? Hitachi hat die Festplattenschmiede von IBM uebernommen. Ebenso wie Lenovo-Notebooks im Grunde noch immer IBM-Notebooks sind sind auch die Hitachi-Platten eine erfahrungsgemaess ganz gute Wahl. Natuerlich ist auch Samsung nicht schlecht, ich selbst habe zur Zeit eine Samsung (120GB) und eine IBM (80GB, ja, da steht wirklich noch IBM drauf). Beide sind schon ein paar Jahre im Betrieb und das ohne Probleme. Selbst meine alte 10GB IBM, die ich oefters mal zum Transport von Daten genutzt habe und die vorher auch schon recht viel im Einsatz war lebt noch.


----------



## fluessig (22. August 2007)

Insgesamt würd ich auch die Hitachi bevorzugen. Dennis hatte mehr Glück als ich mit seinen IBM Platten. Meine alte 40 GB Platte hat rücksichtlos ihre backuplosen Daten in den Tod gerissen. Traf mich als Schüler damals schwer, weil ich mir keinen Brenner leisten konnte, da waren die Dinger noch teuer.

Allerdings würd ich der Hitachi wegen dem scheinbar besserem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis den Vorzug geben.


----------



## mp89 (22. August 2007)

Naja... sagen wir mal so. Meine alten Laptop Festplatten (knapp 1GB groß) von 1995 laufen immer noch einwandfrei... nur der Laptop ist inzwischen ausgestiegen... liegt aber am Bildschirm und bestimmt einigen geschmolzenen Bestandteilen da der über keine Kühlung verfügt... (waren eh nur 66MhZ ^^) 

Mit Samsung hab ich halt noch keine Erfahrung, wobei diese Platte auch keinen schlechten Eindruck macht. Frag mich nur ob die Hitachi auch diese ganzen Techologien drin hat, denn da steht gar nix drüber... (meine z.B. FDB und was halt die Platte doch noch ein bisschen besser macht)

Ach ja und falls sich einer fragt warum ich nich einfach mir eine andere raussuche die besser ist für eventuell den selben Preis, der sollte wissen das ich leider nur über reichelt.de bestellen kann / darf... und da sind die beiden Platten das einzige was für mich infrage käme.


----------



## AndreG (22. August 2007)

mp89 hat gesagt.:


> Ist die Zugriffszeit eigentlich wichtig? Also im Testbericht von der Samsung stand was von 15ms... auf der Herstellerseite wieder was von 8.9ms. Gleicht eine schnelle Übertragungsrate diesen Zeitverlust aus oder merkt man so was auch nicht?



Was die angeben sind nur die optimalen Werte wenn alles schön dafür vorbereitet ist. Das andere ist der echte Wert im normalem Einsatz.

Und was die Platten selbst angeht, ist es fast egal. Wenn eine Platte heutzutage die ersten 6 Monate überlebt, dann funktionieren sie im Normalfall 5 Jahre und geben dann langsam auf.

Mein Persönlicher Tipp ist für die 10€ mehr die 100GB mehr abzugreifen. 

Mfg Andre


----------

